# Kristin Delibero



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello, as you may have heard, the lease with my previous horse fell through, and so we're looking for a new one. In the past we tried a horse of Kristin Delibero's, but now I found one I really like of hers(and the barn there is absoloutley gorgous!).

Basically, now that Kristin is a very possible choice, has anyone heard of her? Done any clinics with her? Anything that you do/don't like about her?

The reason I ask is because all I've found on her is western, and I'm looking into doing dressage or eventing.
Thanks!


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

I LOVE KRISTIN. Being biased as i am, i have a horse with her at one of her other barns (I'm guessing you're talking about fortitude) and she has been nothing but wonderful to me. She's always fair and she's very knowledgeable, and will work with you on what you ask her to. 
I ride english, as does her daughter and a few of the other people around. She does do mostly western, but if you talk to her, she knows her stuff, i believe she's taken someone to win in the 1.36m jumpers or something of that ridiculous height. Icould help you in dressage, and eventing, but she's not really BIG into it as none of her riders really ride it.Now, i haven't ridden with her but i've watched her lessons before, and she's nothing but supportive of both rider and horse, and will listen to your input into the lesson and she doesn't scream at you like a lot of trainers...Honestly there really isn't anything i don't like about kristin. I'd recommend her big time. She's completely professional and a wonderful person who takes care of her horses and clients like they're family.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

That is exactly the answer I needed to support my choice! I can't wait to start with her!


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yay, congratulations!  
Wishing you the best with her!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

And no, the barn isn't Fortitude. It's this gorgous place with an inside arena, several wash stalls, and miles of trails. It's so wonderful.


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Uhm...There wouldn't happen to be like...two sides to the barn would there with all the stalls facing inward towards the indoor arena?


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, is this the barn you're at? I tried out a horse there a month ago and it went wonderful. What a coincidence!


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

thats the barn in my icon picture hahaha it was so gorgeous...but not worth being there. 
Kristin isn't there any more and neither am I...(the BO is nuts) I was on the other side of the barn with the BO, and we both moved around the same time, and I ended up shacking up with Kristin. She's leasing out fortitude now though! the barn on wood road. Which is just as wonderful. 
Which horse did you try out?


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

His name was Cody, he was a great little slow packer. A very nice gelding, Kristin said he'd be up for lease later this year. While I was there, she also showed me this gorgous bay, but a girl was already leasing him. 
That's so weird to know someone so close to Kristin. Wood rd is minutes from my house, so that should be a short distance. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hmm, i think I've met Cody once, i wasn't too familiar with the horses on her side of the barn.
It really is...the equestrian world is a small one though haha
Yeah of course!  Good luck with the lease and stuff!


----------

